# Replacing shocks/suspension [2017 LS]



## glitzy glider (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I've got a 2017 LS A/T sedan at about 92,xxx km. I've been noticing for a while now that the car would gradually get bouncier and bouncier when going over small bumps, turns and curves. I'm assuming that this means I need a shock absorber replacement. From what I've found, shock absorbers last for 50,xxx miles (or km, I can't remember which) so it seems that I am past due.

Would these parts fit my car? I just want to double check before purchasing them. Also would I be able to buy 4 of these or do I need different ones for front and rear?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

You could - but why not do a KYB or Monroe?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I'd go with OEM dampers too. KYB and Monroe aren't same quality as OEM.

Use gmpartsdirect or one of the many dealer affiliated sites that allows you search by VIN for parts. Or go to a dealer, get a quote from parts dept and shop with those part numbers.

Or if you'd prefer a sportier ride, go with Bilsteins or Konis. No one ever talks about them for gen2 cars, but they are awesome


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

no idea what people are using or they even make so far but most people probably just go with oem replacement or might as well get the gm lowering kit while you are at it or some eibach springs


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Koni and Bilstein both offer gen2 products. I've installed a couple sets, and my own car will be getting them as well.


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

Maven :

What mileage is a good time to replace the rear shocks and front struts ? I like to replace stuff before they are really worn-out. But it's hard to notice changes on a day-to-day or month-to-month basis.

I have 56K miles on my 2016 GEN2 Cruze and the handling still seems OK, but the shocks / struts can't be doing a job as good as new anymore.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It really depends on the life the vehicle has had. My car at nearly 65k, is just about due for replacement based on my preferences, and my noticing of ride degradation. My Impala on the other hand I went to 115k on original front and rears before I wasn't happy with their performance. My Silverado blows through GM shocks in about 3yrs/30k(it's getting Bilsteins this time)


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

What usually lasts longer, the front struts or rear shocks ?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Probably struts but it all depends on your use case. Seems like people replace shocks by themselves more often but that's probably just because they're cheaper than replacing struts and springs.

Really all depends on your use case. If you drive on smooth roads all day long and never hit potholes you might never need to replace them so long as they're not leaking. They're not really maintenance items.


----------

